# London and his many looks + Olive!



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

and Olive!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh! I can't wait to see him in his german trim! He's going to look way handsome in it!  Your kids are super cute! London looks like he has a great coat.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

They are cute. I like the bichon look!! Who is their breeder?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I love the bichon look! so fuzzy (though it would drive me mad) cant wait to see the german. 

Who's his breeder? when did he lst show? Wonder if i saw the cutey at one of our shows!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

What a cutie! I'm looking forward to seeing him in a german. One of my favorite thing about the poodle is that they can wear so many different clips! Love it!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Awwww, London and Olive! They are both so cute... and all the fluff... I love it!

I can't wait to see him in the German... do you ever do fun cuts with Ms. Olive, too? (would love to see them if you have!)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fabulous haircuts on lovely doggies!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Cute pups! You're doing a nice job with their grooming  Can't wait to see London in the german. Thanks for sharing their cute pics.


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Awwww, London and Olive! They are both so cute... and all the fluff... I love it!
> 
> I can't wait to see him in the German... do you ever do fun cuts with Ms. Olive, too? (would love to see them if you have!)


The only thing I've done with Olive is a lamb-style trim, which is her normal look. I have dyed her tail purple and put a purple heart tattoo on her though! Thats about it =)


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

Purley said:


> They are cute. I like the bichon look!! Who is their breeder?


Thanks! Tyramara poodles in Saskatchewan is his breeder.


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

neVar said:


> I love the bichon look! so fuzzy (though it would drive me mad) cant wait to see the german.
> 
> Who's his breeder? when did he lst show? Wonder if i saw the cutey at one of our shows!


I love it too, but I do like a shaved face as well.. My fiance is a die hard fuzzy face person, but it's nice for a change.

His breeder is Tyramara Poodles in Wolseley. I've had him since April of 2009, and I'm pretty sure he did a show or two before coming to live with me but I'm not sure when it was.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I can't wait to see the new German!!!! You do a wonderful job grooming!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

LunnieDoodle - just looking at some early posts and noticed you got your guy from Tyramara in Wolseley -- that is the breeder I am getting Sunny from this coming Friday. He is a cream mini. I can't wait!


----------

